# Why me :(



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Why does it always happen to me 

i must be one of the most unluckiest people about 


ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH

My red sibey girl is now in the vets 

Not quiet as serious as Qanniks escapade BUT!!!!

I have just got back from vets 

had her out on her short walk round the park.................Old guy up there with his collie OFF LEAD!!!

His dog came bolting over and went for Keona..............The silly old :censor: did nothing 

so i now have bruises galore up my legs from battling off his stupid mutt of a dog Keona is in the vets having to be put under to have her inner back leg stitched up and her other wounds checked too..............ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Worst thing the silly old :censor: turned round and said it was my fault cos my dog looked like a FOX !!!!! and his dog hates FOXES !!!!................


Only thing im chuffed about in this is she gave as good as she got bless her an he is gonna need stitching too GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!! (horrible of me to say but im sure people can understand why lol)

STUPID STUPID PEOPLE ARGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH 

i have to call at dinner time to see about going to pick her up


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

awwww poor doggy, 
how can he say its your fault, idiot.
surely shes bigger than a fox? lol
and dogs cant see in colour anyway (can they?) silly old pillock


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG hun, hugs for you both :grouphug:, I can't believe the cheek of some people walking their dogs, he obviously has no control over his dog so he shouldnt be off the lead, I think I would have hit him :blush:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hope she is ok emma hun, some people r idiots 

keep smiling hun :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

He cant even control his walking stick never mind his :censor: dog grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I know thats exactly what i thought about the erm................fox thing...............it was just his excuse i think 


Keona is huge compared to a fox but still fairly small for a husky


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL jen if i dont smile i may actually cry :lol2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

A fox?! What a complete twit! Hope she gets better soon Emma xx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

hun, have you reported the guy?

hugs for you both aswell!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL jayne thats what i thought too 

but since when do foxes have curly tails and bi eyes ?? not to mention be the size of a medium size dog :bash:


I did say to him so if it had been one of my others would the excuse of been they looked like wolves cos i cant imagine your dog ever seeing wolf :bash::bash:


its a shame it wasnt my big boy marni the collie wouldn have known what had of hit him a 46 kilo dog on top of him :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Have you reported it to police and local dog warden.

Silly old git. I'm glad too his dog needed stitched cos if it costs him money he may keep it on a lead. To say it's your fault is rediculous. My male rott hates and dog "he thinks" is a long haired border collie, one lunged at him in the training hall. It is up to me to watch for them and put him on a lead if I see one. Wouldn't be the borders fault. Silly old man:devil::devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> hun, have you reported the guy?
> 
> hugs for you both aswell!!


yeps i have reported him to the dog warden for havin it off lead in a public area.............the police (they said nothing they could do cos it was dogs:bash: would have been differnt if it was a child) 


is there anyone else i can report it to as my mind was slightly blank at the time of doing it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Have you reported it to police and local dog warden.
> 
> Silly old git. I'm glad too his dog needed stitched cos if it costs him money he may keep it on a lead. To say it's your fault is rediculous. My male rott hates and dog "he thinks" is a long haired border collie, one lunged at him in the training hall. It is up to me to watch for them and put him on a lead if I see one. Wouldn't be the borders fault. Silly old man:devil::devil:


 

Well i know keona is deffo gonna have a hate for long haired collies now 


i just cant believe how stupid some people can be


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Why does it always happen to me
> 
> i must be one of the most unluckiest people about
> 
> ...



and legally since your dog was on the lead and his was dangerously out of control you need to report it to the police and make him pay your vet bill. A double whammy will force the fool to be more reponsible. Why should you be out of pocket because of some buffoon.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> and legally since your dog was on the lead and his was dangerously out of control you need to report it to the police and make him pay your vet bill. A double whammy will force the fool to be more reponsible. Why should you be out of pocket because of some buffoon.


 
Oh pam i intend to present him with the bill i know where he lives i watched him walk back across to his house :whistling2: not purposely honest :whistling2:

I dont expect to see the money from him being as he was trying to blame my dog for being a fox look alike the darn fool :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeps i have reported him to the dog warden for havin it off lead in a public area.............the police (they said nothing they could do cos it was dogs:bash: would have been differnt if it was a child)
> 
> 
> is there anyone else i can report it to as my mind was slightly blank at the time of doing it :lol2:


The police sometimes have to be bullied into enforcing the law. Yes there are approporiate laws about dogs dangerously out of control but the plod can't be arsed as it means paperwork taking up valuable time which could be spent pointing speed cameras at motorists. Threaten that unless they enforce the law, that you will not only go to the local press but make a complaint to the police complaints commission. That usually puts a bit of ginger up their bums.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeps i have reported him to the dog warden for havin it off lead in a public area.............the police (they said nothing they could do cos it was dogs:bash: would have been differnt if it was a child)
> 
> 
> is there anyone else i can report it to as my mind was slightly blank at the time of doing it :lol2:


That is shocking. The police should be doing something. The dog was out of control in a public place. Do you know if he has taken it to the vets to be stitched. If not you can report to RSPCA for withholding veterinary treatment.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> The police sometimes have to be bullied into enforcing the law. Yes there are approporiate laws about dogs dangerously out of control but the plod can't be arsed as it means paperwork taking up valuable time which could be spent pointing speed cameras at motorists. Threaten that unless they enforce the law, that you will not only go to the local press but make a complaint to the police complaints commission. That usually puts a bit of ginger up their bums.


 
Ooooo i just might do that pam im sick of them not taking theft and attacks on animals seriously 


if not i may even go to the local paper an state that the police were willing to nothing hmmmm maybe they will do then :devil:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh pam i intend to present him with the bill i know where he lives i watched him walk back across to his house :whistling2: not purposely honest :whistling2:
> 
> I dont expect to see the money from him being as he was trying to blame my dog for being a fox look alike the darn fool :censor::censor::censor:


You may not be able to actually get any money out of him but going through the motions might make him wake up.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im definately gonna take this further 

not for the sake of the money but for the sake of another dog that could be put through this 

keona is lucky she is a big dog an can fend off as she lives in a big pack 


a smaller dog may not have been so lucky


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I know the police can do something as the incident I witnessed ages ago is still going through the courts.
I've just been asked fro another statement as the owners of the attacking dog didint' actually have him PTS as I thought.

I know the farmers wife had no problem with the police round here doing something aobut the other dog. Her dog was off lead t the time and didnt' actually have anyone with him but as the dog in question was a known attacker the law can do something about it.

The costs fro Sam, the farm collies, injuries ended up being in the hundreds.
He is a sweet little dog who just comes up to play with the kids in his lunch hour. I think it's his way of having a bit of fun when he's not working.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

souds bad but shame you didnt have the whole pack with you :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> Well I know the police can do something as the incident I witnessed ages ago is still going through the courts.
> I've just been asked fro another statement as the owners of the attacking dog didint' actually have him PTS as I thought.
> 
> I know the farmers wife had no problem with the police round here doing something aobut the other dog. Her dog was off lead t the time and didnt' actually have anyone with him but as the dog in question was a known attacker the law can do something about it.
> ...


Yeah im gonna push it more than likely our wonderful police offers just not being bothered to take on the paper work of it 

i had no joy from them when all my rabbits got stolen out of my yard they dint even come out to me


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> souds bad but shame you didnt have the whole pack with you :blush:


 
Hannah lol i wouldnt have needed the whole pack if marni had of been with us too he would have just stood an laid down on the nasty dog :lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> souds bad but shame you didnt have the whole pack with you :blush:


Then they would have been blamed for attacking the other dog. Chances are the other dog would have had to be pts and not really the dogs fault it has an idiot of an owner.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Then they would have been blamed for attacking the other dog. Chances are the other dog would have had to be pts and not really the dogs fault it has an idiot of an owner.


 
Yeps thats so very true in all of this even though the dog has caused the damage it really isnt his fault !!!

Its the owners fault !!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I would never blame a dog for biting............no matter what at the end of the day there will always be an underlaying reason as to why that dog has bitten 

The owners of the dogs hold a responsibilty to have complete control over thier dogs at all times 

So why should the dogs be blamed ?? well they shouldnt !!!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope you knocked some of the old coots teeth out. Then report him to the police for having a dangerous dog.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mujician said:


> I hope you knocked some of the old coots teeth out. Then report him to the police for having a dangerous dog.


 
wouldnt have helped me being arressted for GBH lol


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i would have snapped his walking stick grabbed his flat cap and robbed his pension money for vet bills!!!! 

and maybe just maybe bite him on the ear, just because i can


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> i would have snapped his walking stick grabbed his flat cap and robbed his pension money for vet bills!!!!
> 
> and maybe just maybe bite him on the ear, just because i can


LOL Andy he was wearing a flat cap too 

thats why im really laughing to the point of tears now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I would never blame a dog for biting............no matter what at the end of the day there will always be an underlaying reason as to why that dog has bitten
> 
> The owners of the dogs hold a responsibilty to have complete control over thier dogs at all times
> 
> So why should the dogs be blamed ?? well they shouldnt !!!


yes i agree. cesar milano was telling me the other day. it isnt dogs nature to naturally go up and attack



RasperAndy said:


> i would have snapped his walking stick grabbed his flat cap and robbed his pension money for vet bills!!!!
> 
> and maybe just maybe bite him on the ear, just because i can


i agree with andy. shouldve round kicked all three legs from under the codger. then got your dog to wee on him.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Mujician said:


> I hope you knocked some of the old coots teeth out. Then report him to the police for having a dangerous dog.





RasperAndy said:


> i would have snapped his walking stick grabbed his flat cap and robbed his pension money for vet bills!!!!
> 
> and maybe just maybe bite him on the ear, just because i can


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Andy he was wearing a flat cap too
> 
> thats why im really laughing to the point of tears now :lol2::lol2:


all old men pretending to be 1 man and his dog wear flat caps.........:2thumb:


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*we all have weeks like that*

where things go wrong keep your chin up


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

the owner should be pts n his dog should be rehomed :devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sorry hun what an old fart. I would def be nagging the police.Next it could be a kid wearing one of pimps hats. Its 100% his fault his dog should have been on a lead. Hes prob got loads of money stashed away so CAN pay your bill. Did the dog warden say they would do anything? One of my neighbours little has a small JRT cross that was in the front garden.Someone walked past with a Staff off lead and through a small gap in the fence grabbed Mollys face and ripped a chunk out her face. The owner of the dog ran away but she was followed and with the dog wardens help she was made to pay the bill and threatened with the dangerous dog act if it was seen out of control again


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Right i have her home now my mum just took me on to get her 


she is feeling very sorry for her self and pretty shaken up 

fortunately its just her inner back left leg thats needed any real attention she has 13 stitches in it  her other wounds are just flesh wounds 

she has had an anti-biotic jab an has been sent home with some to carry on with 

she has to go back on monday to check her wound 

Bill aint as bad as i thought was gonna be but still one i shouldnt have had to pay  


I have been back onto the police and had a lil progress this time i have someone coming up to take a statement and pictures of her injuries an my bruising to my legs 

Dog warden has been back intouch to ask me how keona is and myself they are going to speak to the police to as from what he said this isnt the 1st complaint they have had about this dog 

so hopefully balls will get rolling now :no1:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hi u need to say it bite ur hand or sumet when u tried to get the dog away from urs, a english bull killed my neightbours cat n when she tried to get her cat off the dog it bit her habd slightly n the dog has been taken by the police n its goin to court, however they would just probably put the dog to sleep which isnt nice as its the owners fault not the dogs n slap £50 fine on the guy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hi u need to say it bite ur hand or sumet when u tried to get the dog away from urs, a english bull killed my neightbours cat n when she tried to get her cat off the dog it bit her habd slightly n the dog has been taken by the police n its goin to court, however they would just probably put the dog to sleep which isnt nice as its the owners fault not the dogs n slap £50 fine on the guy


 
I understand what your saying but its not the dog i want punished its his owner 

I will request the dog be taken from him but placed in a home where he can get the proper training an firm hand he needs 

if i am asked what i want to happen over this that is 


I dont want the dog to destroyed as its not his fault he has a prat of an owner


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

We had a similar situation, an elderly owner with a collie that would attack smaller dogs at the park. The owner was fined and made to muzzle the collie at all times. I caught the mad old git out without a muzzle a couple of times until I threatened to report him again. The dog never attacked mine, they'd been puppies together and Ellie was dominant over his collie, but I couldn't stay quiet and let other dogs get attacked.
The collie's owner used all sorts of excuses, other dogs 'looking like rabbits' was the worst.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I understand what your saying but its not the dog i want punished its his owner
> 
> I will request the dog be taken from him but placed in a home where he can get the proper training an firm hand he needs
> 
> ...


i know hun, i totally understand it is 100% the owners fault but its a shame as the police dont see it like this, they just see dangerous dog distroy it, the owner should be punished but instead they punish the dog by takin its life. in some cases the owner can get the dog back if they win at court but i have never heard of them rehomin a dog that has done somet like this, i dont know if anyone else has? 

it would be nice if they took the dog n rehomed it with someone capable but dont think the police work like that would be too much trouble for them


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I understand what your saying but its not the dog i want punished its his owner
> 
> I will request the dog be taken from him but placed in a home where he can get the proper training an firm hand he needs
> 
> ...


please don't ask for his dog to be taken Emma. Anyone in rescue knows that a dog losing it's pack grieves terribly for months. It isn't the dog which needs to be punished or retrained so much as the owner. For the dog, being rehomed might escalate behavioura problems due to the stress of being ripped from it's pack leader (even if he is a weak one with no sense of responsibility) and could ultimately lead to the dog being put down. There are already too many dogs neeing homes. Who would take on this collie which already has behavioural issues. If the guy is forced to pay out for your vet bill, gets a police caution and is told that his dog must be kept muzzled and on a lead while out, I think this would probably be the best outcome all round.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

the police can do something, even if you have to claim it as damage to property instead. when we had our cat stolen we learnt all about how a cat isnt considered property, but a dog is. 

your dog is your personal property and it has been damaged, so if they start chatting nonsense again hit em with that.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> please don't ask for his dog to be taken Emma. Anyone in rescue knows that a dog losing it's pack grieves terribly for months. It isn't the dog which needs to be punished or retrained so much as the owner. For the dog, being rehomed might escalate behavioura problems due to the stress of being ripped from it's pack leader (even if he is a weak one with no sense of responsibility) and could ultimately lead to the dog being put down. There are already too many dogs neeing homes. Who would take on this collie which already has behavioural issues. If the guy is forced to pay out for your vet bill, gets a police caution and is told that his dog must be kept muzzled and on a lead while out, I think this would probably be the best outcome all round.


 
yes that sounds like a better option to me fenny i do agree he could get worse if removed from his owner 

so i will opt for him being muzzled at all times out of the house :2thumb:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Emma, not all police officers are the same you know.......the initial report was probably made to someone about 12 who hadnt got a clue....wasn't going to bother replying but everytime something happens we (yes i am one of the plod)get a slating, i know thats life blah blah blah, i suppose there will now be more tales of how rubbish the police are, whatever......

The police can and should take action as his dog was dangerously out of control, doesnt matter if it is another dog he attacked. He may be offered a caution or he can be summonsed and taken to court, that in my opinion would be the better option, you can get financial recompense and he will be ordered to pay it by the court. It matters not if he is a little old man he cannot get away with it.

I hope your dog recovers well and the outcome is acceptable to you.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

when i said before i would rob his pension money you know i was only joking :whistling2:

ok copper, you got me, easy with the cuffs


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> when i said before i would rob his pension money you know i was only joking :whistling2:
> 
> ok copper, you got me, easy with the cuffs


 I know where you live and I have some 'special cuffs' just for you........:2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

MSL said:


> I know where you live and I have some 'special cuffs' just for you........:2thumb:


ggrrrr will you wear your uniform? :flrt:












oooo my pants twitched a little :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> Emma, not all police officers are the same you know.......the initial report was probably made to someone about 12 who hadnt got a clue....wasn't going to bother replying but everytime something happens we (yes i am one of the plod)get a slating, i know thats life blah blah blah, i suppose there will now be more tales of how rubbish the police are, whatever......
> 
> The police can and should take action as his dog was dangerously out of control, doesnt matter if it is another dog he attacked. He may be offered a caution or he can be summonsed and taken to court, that in my opinion would be the better option, you can get financial recompense and he will be ordered to pay it by the court. It matters not if he is a little old man he cannot get away with it.
> 
> I hope your dog recovers well and the outcome is acceptable to you.


 
thank you hun no slating here i know not all the police are the same its just hard to find a good one  that will listen


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> I know where you live and I have some 'special cuffs' just for you........:2thumb:


 
Oh my lord dont get him started lol :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> thank you hun no slating here i know not all the police are the same its just hard to find a good one  that will listen


 I know hun, unfortunately, all the job wants now are yes men/women who do exactly what the 'service' has to be seen to be doing, common sense and empathy seem to have taken a nose dive, having been in the job 20 years I can honestly say some of the people employed now wouldnt have lasted 5 minutes when I joined but hey ho, apparently thats progress..the future is in facts and figures, heaven forbid you should join cos you actually want to make society a bit more pleasant for everyone and catch scum..what an old fashioned notion!.....sorry to get off topic...ranting a bit now..lol...
anyway I really hope your little girl gets better soon.......


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She is fine hun thanx just shaken and sore 

i just hope they do send someone out so i dont have to badger them :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

MSL said:


> Emma, not all police officers are the same you know.......the initial report was probably made to someone about 12 who hadnt got a clue....wasn't going to bother replying but everytime something happens we (yes i am one of the plod)get a slating, i know thats life blah blah blah, i suppose there will now be more tales of how rubbish the police are, whatever......
> 
> The police can and should take action as his dog was dangerously out of control, doesnt matter if it is another dog he attacked. He may be offered a caution or he can be summonsed and taken to court, that in my opinion would be the better option, you can get financial recompense and he will be ordered to pay it by the court. It matters not if he is a little old man he cannot get away with it.
> 
> I hope your dog recovers well and the outcome is acceptable to you.



I agree the police can take action, and should along with the dog warden.

The dog was out of control in a public area.

I know all dogs can have little spats with others, thats the dog world. But having a dog that can attack and injure others off lead is just crazy. But you would be suprised at the amount of people who do let there dogs off lead knowing this. And they as owners should have to be accountable for there actions. If the dog isnt safe it should be kept on lead and muzzled if needed.

I hope your little girl is feeling better soon ((hugs)) but as you have said its the mental problems the dog suffers afterwards that are the biggest worry when your dog has been attacked in such a way.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> I agree the police can take action, and should along with the dog warden.
> 
> The dog was out of control in a public area.
> 
> ...


 

I know was reading the paper on monday an some idiot has given rotties a bad name yet again in this area 

a guy was out walking his lil border/laker that was 13 years old an a rottie an wolfhound came bounding out of nowhere and ripped the lil dog to shreds an the owners arms too  the owner of the other dogs was powerless over his dogs 


there are too many people about who really dont take properly responsibilites for their dogs and it needs to be stopped its getting ridiculas


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> there are too many people about who really dont take properly responsibilites for their dogs and it needs to be stopped its getting ridiculas


couldn't say it better myself with out swearing :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> couldn't say it better myself with out swearing :2thumb:


 
It just angers me so much i mean why the hell get a dog if your not gonna............know what your dogs capable of so be ready to stop it.............clean up after it.............actually walk it yourself instead of letting it go on its own................get them vaccinated an chipped and regular vet health checks 

i mean come on its not rocket science :bash:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I know was reading the paper on monday an some idiot has given rotties a bad name yet again in this area
> 
> a guy was out walking his lil border/laker that was 13 years old an a rottie an wolfhound came bounding out of nowhere and ripped the lil dog to shreds an the owners arms too  the owner of the other dogs was powerless over his dogs
> 
> ...


Yup, trouble is where do we draw the line, half of the countries parents 'shouldn't ' have kids but they do, baby P being the result......none of us want to live in a super controlled nanny state so we just muddle along as best we can trying to put up with each other.........
I went to Woodgreen animal shelter yesterday and there were more rotties than anything else, and they all looked like big softies! ...I could easily have brought them all home!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> Yup, trouble is where do we draw the line, half of the countries parents 'shouldn't ' have kids but they do, baby P being the result......none of us want to live in a super controlled nanny state so we just muddle along as best we can trying to put up with each other.........
> I went to Woodgreen animal shelter yesterday and there were more rotties than anything else, and they all looked like big softies! ...I could easily have brought them all home!


 
i know its just heartbreaking to know what they are being put through because of human ignorance


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

MSL said:


> I know hun, unfortunately, all the job wants now are yes men/women who do exactly what the 'service' has to be seen to be doing, common sense and empathy seem to have taken a nose dive, having been in the job 20 years I can honestly say some of the people employed now wouldnt have lasted 5 minutes when I joined but hey ho, apparently thats progress..the future is in facts and figures, heaven forbid you should join cos you actually want to make society a bit more pleasant for everyone and catch scum..what an old fashioned notion!.....sorry to get off topic...ranting a bit now..lol...
> anyway I really hope your little girl gets better soon.......


there seem to be alot of nice police, as they were discusted about the dogs across (sasha n the GSD) the road that i kept calling about, they thought it was discusting but they said unfortunatly there is nothin we can do, its the rspca that needs to do somethin, but when the rspca came out they said they needed back up of the police it was like there was just a missing link n no-one really knew what to do?


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> there seem to be alot of nice police, as they were discusted about the dogs across (sasha n the GSD) the road that i kept calling about, they thought it was discusting but they said unfortunatly there is nothin we can do, its the rspca that needs to do somethin, but when the rspca came out they said they needed back up of the police it was like there was just a missing link n no-one really knew what to do?


 you see if it was me would get the rspca, the council etc there when I was there and get it sorted.....there is legislation in place....just needs someone to to organise the right people at the right time!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

glad to hear she's ok :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

MSL said:


> you see if it was me would get the rspca, the council etc there when I was there and get it sorted.....there is legislation in place....just needs someone to to organise the right people at the right time!


to begin with i called the police they started to come out, but didnt do anythin, however as things went on n i kept calling as i would not rest til somethin was done with the dogs as they were just gona die, all the police did was take my call n then call the rspca themselves, at the beginin the police knew we were kickin the door to get in everyday to feed n water the dogs (yes the door was already knacked lol) n they said keep doin it but we dont know about it, but then the rspca came out n said there was nothin they could do as they had food n water, so we had to stop feedin them n watch them waste away, anyway in the end we thought we had a good home for the staff so we took it n a week or so later the rspca took the GSD as it was cutting its neck on a broken window it was sticking its head through, n he was skin n bones dont know how he survived for so long.

could u not phone the police in emmas area 4 her n explain the situation n explain to them what should be done n what procedures there are in place? it may help?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Completely understand how you're feeling hun. Last year Will was taking Lady on a bedtime walk, and some stupid cow had a huge mastiff type thing and a staffy (off lead). They both came pelting it towards my other half, the little dog tried to attack my other half..completely unmotivated. So Lady put her hackles up..that was all, she's the least aggressive thing known to man. Then this mastiff started ripping her to pieces and the staffy joined in. Will was to panicked to get the details n rushed home with her, I tended to her and got on the phone to the vets and told him to go back and get the cows details. by time he'd got there (30 second run) she'd bolted. Her excuse had been 'next time get a dog big enough to defend itself'. We never found her and ladies operation, and subsequent op as dog bites are notorious for breaking down due to the bacteria in a dogs mouth. Cost over a grand. (not insured due to us having her less than two weeks when we got her and her collapsing..turns out she had addisons disease n at the time nobody wanted to touch her with a barge pole. Our insurance we'd taken out was voided as she'd collapsed within 14 days:bash: )I sincerely hope you manage to get him to pay out. Where there any witnesses nearby? Any CCTV? 

The police were useless with us too, said they'd look into it but never heard anything back. A few weeks back though one of the old pensioners dogs across the way was attacked, by guess what..a mastiff & staffy, off lead, not muzzled.. Never did find out if he got the woman nailed, but there were a lot of police, dog warden and even an ambulance there, as the poor old dear appears to have got in the middle to break it up n came off pretty badly. So hopefully the dogs will have been destroyed now and that stupid woman prosecuted.

Fingers crossed everything goes okay with her op and that it doesn't break down like lady's did. A tip our vet gave us was to keep the wound clean with salt solution (tea spoon of sault to half a pint of boiling water..allow to cool)..then apply vaseline to the edges of the wound to stop basteria getting in. I'm sure your vet will advise you on that though hun. Fingers crossed for the pair of you


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

your story send shivers down my spine - its one of my worst fears as my dog isnt good with other dogs hence shes not off lead unless we are 100% sure there isnt ayone else around even muzzled coz I know she can get it off if she really wants too - people do not understand and they shouldnt allow their dog to approach other dogs - I used to walk my dog in our local park but the amount of times I got accosted by other peoples dogs and mine goes mental but theres no real force behind it so when they come too close and shes muzzled she goes into panic and tries to 'hide' on the floor - one time I had to try and fight off a rottie and alsation both were huge compared to my girl whilst she was on her back on the floor whimpering and they were trying to maul her with the other dogs owner standing by doing sod all!!! They certainly has a load of abuse from me afterwards not that they cared!!! 

I hope your girl heals up ok and isnt any affected by all this and I hope also that something is done about the other party in a manner that is beneficial to the dog


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

healing vibes to your woofer hun.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> please don't ask for his dog to be taken Emma. Anyone in rescue knows that a dog losing it's pack grieves terribly for months. It isn't the dog which needs to be punished or retrained so much as the owner. For the dog, being rehomed might escalate behavioura problems due to the stress of being ripped from it's pack leader (even if he is a weak one with no sense of responsibility) and could ultimately lead to the dog being put down. There are already too many dogs neeing homes. Who would take on this collie which already has behavioural issues. If the guy is forced to pay out for your vet bill, gets a police caution and is told that his dog must be kept muzzled and on a lead while out, I think this would probably be the best outcome all round.


I absolutely agree with you Fenny! In addition he might even get another dog if he loses this one, but if he is made to take proper responsibility for the one he has it will be a better outcome all round.

Poor Emma, I expect you will be glad to see the back of 2008!


----------

